# quill stems



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

So I recently bought a new Gunnar Sport frame with a Waterford fork that requires a quill stem and was surprised at how difficult it is to find old quill stems for sale on eBay. Where did they all go? Certainly they haven't all been sent to the landfills.

What stems I did find on eBay seem to be selling for much higher prices than I expected after watching a few auctions for Cinellis and 3ttts. Which begs the question: Why pay big bucks for a "vintage" Cinelli, 3ttt or ITM stem when you can buy a brand new Nitto Dynamic, Deluxe or Pearl for the same amount or less? I honestly don't think you could find a higher quality stem than a Nitto Pearl or Deluxe, at least I haven't seen it.

I was also surprised that the supply of old Salsa quill stems seems to have dried up. A few years ago there were tons of them for sale on eBay, but they are now almost nonexistent.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Peter White Cycles used to stock some sweet DA hidden bolt quills...but a quick check of his site shows none listed now.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

To answer your question, "Why would anyone pay big bucks for a vintage Cinelli" when you can get a Nitto for less, there is something about a gleaming vintage stem on a classic bike. If it's an Italian classic then Cinelli is a great choice especially if matched with the bar. If you're patient you can occassionally score a nice one off ebay.

As they say for those who know, no explanation is necessary. For those who don't, no explanation is possible.

Here is my choice for a Colnago Master early 90's build, polished Cinelli 120 stem and Giro D Italia bar:










I'm sure the Nitto or other model would perform just as well or maybe better but ain't nothin like the real thing baby!


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Cinelli are manufacturing the 1a stem again as well as the Giro bars. I would definitely opt for those on a modern steel frame.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I understand the urge to build a bike with vintage parts. My question was more directed at where did all the old quill stems go? Not too many years ago, all bikes had quill stems. Even after threadless stems became the industry norm, you could find many used, old or NOS quill stems on eBay -- usually for bargain prices. Now it is hard to find them at all, unless you order a Nitto. What I can find on eBay is mostly either junk or "vintage" stems that sellers are asking very high prices for.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I think people have stockpiled them--and have created a shortage. The same seems to be true for the 1"stem/26.0 for threadless--it is hard to find stems or bars since everyone went 1 1/8".

I'm in the market too--the 3T Motus on my main ride just cracked on the bottom plate (someone warned me they were prone to cracking and they were right! I have a 3T Evol that I may have to use, although it is pretty scratched up and is missing the top screwcover plug. (I like both the Motus and the Evol because you can swap bars easily.)


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

paredown said:


> I think people have stockpiled them--and have created a shortage. The same seems to be true for the 1"stem/26.0 for threadless--it is hard to find stems or bars since everyone went 1 1/8".
> 
> I'm in the market too--the 3T Motus on my main ride just cracked on the bottom plate (someone warned me they were prone to cracking and they were right! I have a 3T Evol that I may have to use, although it is pretty scratched up and is missing the top screwcover plug. (I like both the Motus and the Evol because you can swap bars easily.)


Yep, :yesnod: I have 4 or 5 of the Dura Ace stockpiled. Eight of my bike have the Dura Ace stem. My Zullo would have gotten one too but I got a nice Zullo engraved 3T from Tiziano himself. Which is probably a good thing seeing that the rest of the omponents were Supebe Pro. :thumbsup: That just wouldn'tbe right!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

salsas got scarce after the recall


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

my local craigslist has some quill stems for cheap, but i wouldn't call it a wide selection.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I actually did a global Craiglist search as well and only found a few quill stems for sale across the US.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Here is my reissued Cinelli 1A. It is better than the old 1A. It's beefier and looks very nice.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Nittos have a shape as beautiful as any, but the finish looks workaday by the standards of a Cinelli or 3TTT, and the Nitto logo is deadly dull. If you're building up a retro bike, are you really going to go demure?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

tarwheel2 said:


> I understand the urge to build a bike with vintage parts. My question was more directed at where did all the old quill stems go? Not too many years ago, all bikes had quill stems. Even after threadless stems became the industry norm, you could find many used, old or NOS quill stems on eBay -- usually for bargain prices. Now it is hard to find them at all, unless you order a Nitto. What I can find on eBay is mostly either junk or "vintage" stems that sellers are asking very high prices for.


Contact my LBS, they are specialists in Italian bikes.

Here is their website: Nonstop Ciclismo : Italian Cycling Gear

Ask for JP (salesman) or Keith (owner)

This is the stem/handlebar combo they sourced for me:



















BTW, I need to update those pics. I recnetly updated my Bottecchhia to a full Campy Athena 11V gruppo.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Cinelli 1A reissue is very nice and currently near the top of my list. However, I'm not sure if the extension is long enough as the quill appears 1-2 cm shorter than a Nitto Pearl. Also, I'm looking for a 9 cm reach and they are hard to find in that size.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Contact my LBS, they are specialists in Italian bikes.
> 
> Here is their website: Nonstop Ciclismo : Italian Cycling Gear
> 
> ...


That is sweet! Nice job. Where did you get the fade bar tape?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

tarwheel2 said:


> That is sweet! Nice job. Where did you get the fade bar tape?


Thanks! 

I got the tape from eBay. Bought all the tape he had. 

The tape is old so it is kinda messy because the glue holding the sticky tape has seen better day. But with a bit of alcohol (on the tape not in me) the installation goes fairly easy.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Fivethumbs said:


> Here is my reissued Cinelli 1A. It is better than the old 1A. It's beefier and looks very nice.


Looks really good, are those the reissue bars as well? I wonder if I should buy a few boxes and sit on them for 20 years for my retirement.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Agree about Nitto*

A very classic look that can be purchased through your LBS or online.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

if extension is what you need, include 90 degree quill stems in your search... altho those were rare to begin with, and your reach # might change. 

another problem is if others are like me, those that have squirreled away quill stems have forgotten what we have...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Quill stems are all over the freakin place. Nitto's are some of the best stems on the market and can be found at Nigara Cycle Works, Rivendell, Bens Cycles, Jenson USA, E-Bay, Universal Cycles and others.

Ben Cycles also carries Dia Comp, ITM and the cheap crappy Kalloy quill stems. Jenson also carries Profile quill stems. Universal Cycles also carries Cinelli, Deda, Profile, and other cheaper crappier brands.


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

Most large LBSs have big piles of used/takeoff quill stems in the back. Just ask around and eventually you'll be treated to rummaging through boxes of greasy quill stems!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

jazzbolicious said:


> Most large LBSs have big piles of used/takeoff quill stems in the back. Just ask around and eventually you'll be treated to rummaging through boxes of greasy quill stems!


Great idea!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

jazzbolicious said:


> Most large LBSs have big piles of used/takeoff quill stems in the back. Just ask around and eventually you'll be treated to rummaging through boxes of greasy quill stems!


Exactly, that's where half of them are. The other half are still attached to bicycles stored in garages, sheds and barns with the owners of said structures having absolutely no idea what treasures they own. On the eventual demise of these folks, it'll all go into the local landfill.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

wim said:


> Exactly, that's where half of them are. The other half are still attached to bicycles stored in garages, sheds and barns with the owners of said structures having absolutely no idea what treasures they own. On the eventual demise of these folks, it'll all go into the local landfill.


Can you say American PIckers?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

<sacrilege>I tossed two old Cinellis this year that had been on my bikes for a long time in favor of new Nittos. If they make me nervous I'm not about to sell them to some other poor schmuck. Did the same with the bars. </sacrilege> Still got one stem left, but no expansion bolt for it.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

wooglin said:


> <sacrilege>I tossed two old Cinellis this year that had been on my bikes for a long time in favor of new Nittos. If they make me nervous I'm not about to sell them to some other poor schmuck. Did the same with the bars. </sacrilege> Still got one stem left, but no expansion bolt for it.


Just curious if there was a specific reason the stems and bars made you "nervous"? Had you crashed on them a few times?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Just curious if there was a specific reason the stems and bars made you "nervous"? Had you crashed on them a few times?


No specific reason. Just lost confidence in them due to their age. Can't go fast if you don't trust your equipment.


----------

